

Lack of freemium support hurts the iPhone ecosystem - pclark
http://iphone.broadersheet.com/2009/10/freemium-and-the-iphone/

======
khafra
I disagree with the conclusion of the article. Right now, I try free apps
often, and upgrade to the paid versions a reasonable fraction of those tries.
If Apple allowed billing from within iPhone applications, it would make me
uncomfortable about downloading new apps to try them out. I haven't even
considered the AT&T GPS thing precisely because of the stealth
billing/continuous billing involved. A la carte purchasing of an application's
features might bring more revenue to a few developers, but it would decrease
the revenue of the entire ecosystem.

